# How to update firmware on samsung wave gt-s8500



## Wars_Hero

I know sorta how to get the firmware , its by getting samsung kies but when i do it it says that "version of the device can't be updated" i don't know what im doing wrong but it should be very easy , cause i heard others say it was a simple process


----------



## joeten

Hi maybe the info here can help you Samsung Wave - Firmware Upgrade Problem


----------

